# New Guy from northern Indiana



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome 2 Archery Talk.Glad 2 have u Aboard!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Rockinxj00. Have fun here.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## boljr01 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Welcome from central IN*

I'm just north of Indy and new here myself. Welcome.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

